# New old member in Calgary



## Bill Perkins (Oct 26, 2017)

I have no idea where this'll wind up, maybe on the now members page so I'll hit 'Create Thread' and see what happens.

Bill Perkins


----------



## Bill Perkins (Oct 26, 2017)

Bill Perkins said:


> I have no idea where this'll wind up, maybe on the now members page so I'll hit 'Create Thread' and see what happens.
> 
> Bill Perkins


OK, so after a while and a bunch of page reloads this showed up where I hoped but man, and I _hate _to start out out bitching, this site is so far nothing like self-evident


----------



## Bill Perkins (Oct 26, 2017)

OK, so where do I find my history and what's the 'trophy' I've just been awarded all about ? ?


----------



## Alexander (Oct 26, 2017)

Hey Bill welcome. If you scroll up and click on your name  on the top banner near the right side you will be able to see your post history and any trophys or likes you have revived, Enjoy!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 26, 2017)

Welcome Bill. It starts to make sense with time.


----------



## Bill Perkins (Oct 26, 2017)

Alexander said:


> Hey Bill welcome. If you scroll up and click on your name  on the top banner near the right side you will be able to see your post history and any trophys or likes you have revived, Enjoy!


Dabbler  was telling me he thought you'd said something about knowing a supplier north of town who does used screw compressors cheap ? ?

And wtf's a 'trophy' all about, I haven't done a single noteworthy thing around here as yet ? ?

Finally for the moment, do I have to start three new threads to convince the Paranoia Dep't I'm not a 'bot, or what. I have a bunch of Pratt-Burnerd chucks that are new to all intents that I want to list and I'd like to get on with literally giving them away.

I'm looking fwd to the gig at MT, I've known George since about 1967 and it'll be fun to get out there again, haven't seen everyone for about 6 months. The thing though, HOW do I register, that page is as convoluted as the rest of stuff around here. There's a link that promises the world and takes me to a domain that's _For Sale _ ! ? ! ?


----------



## Bill Perkins (Oct 26, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> Welcome Bill. It starts to make sense with time.


God I hope because right now it's like girls in high school . . .


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 26, 2017)

Bill Perkins said:


> God I hope because right now it's like girls in high school . . .


We either need an admin to stop this thread or to provide a Meatloaf link to a cheesy 80's ballad.

 High school. Girls.  No wonder I ended up working my frustrations out on 16 gauge cold rolled.

Suddenly I feel inadequate and awkward all over again.

@Admin: please tell me Bill gets no trophy points for this.

Jeeeese.


----------



## Bill Perkins (Oct 26, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> Welcome Bill. It starts to make sense with time.[/QUOT





CalgaryPT said:


> We either need an admin to stop this thread or to provide a Meatloaf link to a cheesy 80's ballad.
> 
> High school. Girls.  No wonder I ended up working my frustrations out on 16 gauge cold rolled.
> 
> ...


Dude, I'm thinking that if I got that far up your nose that fast I'm deserving of some _serious _effin' trophies   : )


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 26, 2017)

I'll give you that


----------



## Bill Perkins (Oct 26, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> I'll give you that


You wrote, "Insomniacs like me will one day rule the world—we just need a nap first."  Melatonin, less coffee late in the day, no sugar, medicinal pot, no staring into computers late at nite, like now ? ?

(I like the 'Edit' feature, I can make it so I think I look smarter than I think I actually am; a narcissist's wet dream  : )  )


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 27, 2017)

LOL Grasshopper. Don't tease me with that junior league Melatonin/warm milk/low light stuff. I've been to multiple sleep schools across Canada, injected with drugs that Barnum & Bailey buy case-lot for their Circus elephants, but still I can't sleep properly after almost 50 yrs. As MicroSoft says, "It's not a bug, it's a feature!"

Interestingly enough, the last sleep clinic I was at in the late 80's (I think it was University of Toronto...but I could be wrong), noted that inhalation of carbon particulate may be conducive to better sleep patterns. I thought this was curious because as a child I had a lot of Lionel model trains, which I often fell asleep next to. I loved their smell. Turns out that when the carbon brushes used in these trains (now they are graphite-based, or brushless) rubbed against the armature (if I have my motor mechanics correct) they produced the same characteristic "burnt" smell that I love when working these days in my shop with metal (welding, grinding, sanding, etc).

So a good lawyer (or Saul Goodman, in my case) would say my attraction to metal working is both physiological and emotional.

Yeah, that's right, tell my wife next time you see her...I have a medical reason for filling the garage with welders, ironworkers, slip rolls, magnetic press breaks and 20" industrial disk grinders.  It's a condition. And I can't help myself.

Perhaps I've said too much.


----------



## Bill Perkins (Oct 27, 2017)

View attachment 1966 View attachment 1967 View attachment 1968 View attachment 1967 View attachment 1966


CalgaryPT said:


> LOL Grasshopper. Don't tease me with that junior league Melatonin/warm milk/low light stuff. I've been to multiple sleep schools across Canada, injected with drugs that Barnum & Bailey buy case-lot for their Circus elephants, but still I can't sleep properly after almost 50 yrs. As MicroSoft says, "It's not a bug, it's a feature!"
> 
> Interestingly enough, the last sleep clinic I was at in the late 80's (I think it was University of Toronto...but I could be wrong), noted that inhalation of carbon particulate may be conducive to better sleep patterns. I thought this was curious because as a child I had a lot of Lionel model trains, which I often fell asleep next to. I loved their smell. Turns out that when the carbon brushes used in these trains (now they are graphite-based, or brushless) rubbed against the armature (if I have my motor mechanics correct) they produced the same characteristic "burnt" smell that I love when working these days in my shop with metal (welding, grinding, sanding, etc).
> 
> ...




No, not at all. I have a woman friend with the same difficulty. Hers I suspect has its roots in a family dynamic where her psychologically unwell mother treated her badly, uniquely amoung the four kids. Unhappy story . . .

Me ? ? I'm the victim of a father who said a million times, "If you want it done right, do it yourself" and throughout my childhood built up a perfectly good wood shop in the basement, starting with a Delta Multi-shop, I'll call it, that had a table saw, drill press, disk sander, jointer and jig saw, all of which were driven from the one motor in the thing. So, saw a board - hook it up as a table saw, drill a hole - set up the drill press, sand something - set up the disk sander. It gave entirely new meaning to the phrase, "Pain in the a**", as did the jointer as only its front table was adjustable. As a kid it took me a long time to figure why I never could get a straight cut with the thing because I still thought that big companies always did things properly.

During recovery from a serious heart attack (ten years thru the '30s in Imperial Oil's Inglewood refinery and a pack of Buckingham butt ends a day'll do that for you, plus of course the standard sh*t diet we all ate back then) he made standalone machines from that collection. He also bought a lot of stuff from Crown Assets Disposal, a 12" x 36" Walker Turner wood lathe amoung it all and beautifully rebuilt it to as-new appearance and functionality. I kept it all for a few years after his death and steadily upgraded to the present day.
Although I sold that lathe to Modern Tool back about 1971 I bought another one, a Delta 12", and rebuilt it to the state you can see in the pic. The compound slide rest seen there Dad bought for the WT and that and South Bend's, "How to Run a Lathe" were my introduction to metalworking.
In the lower rightmost section of the cabinet is the taper attachment from my much loved Holbrook C10 12" x 20" 3,500lb toolroom lathe, my second copy of which is also seen below. I have another, with the green worklight, one sitting in its crate at Modern Tool.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 27, 2017)

Bill Perkins said:


> Finally for the moment, do I have to start three new threads to convince the Paranoia Dep't I'm not a 'bot, or what. I have a bunch of Pratt-Burnerd chucks that are new to all intents that I want to list and I'd like to get on with literally giving them away.



Welcome Bill.

Head of the Paranoia Department here. 
You can go ahead and create your new threads. There's a three post requirement for links not to get stuck in moderation, but you have passed three in this thread alone.

I welcome any other feedback on the forum's usability you have. It's a work in progress.

What types of projects are you working on?

JW


----------



## Bill Perkins (Oct 27, 2017)

Jwest7788 said:


> Welcome Bill.
> 
> Head of the Paranoia Department here.
> You can go ahead and create your new threads. There's a three post requirement for links not to get stuck in moderation, but you have passed three in this thread alone.
> ...


Oh God, what types of projects am I _not _working on. I'll get back to you on all that, right now I'm making munnee hunnee to fund it all


----------



## Janger (Oct 27, 2017)

You really wound this crowd up Bill.... wow   funny.


----------



## Bill Perkins (Oct 27, 2017)

Janger said:


> You really wound this crowd up Bill.... wow   funny.


Well, I guess it's good to have to double dose one's Stress Bs once in a while . . .   : )


----------



## Bill Perkins (Oct 28, 2017)

Jwest7788 said:


> Welcome Bill.
> 
> Head of the Paranoia Department here.
> You can go ahead and create your new threads. There's a three post requirement for links not to get stuck in moderation, but you have passed three in this thread alone.
> ...


OK, some feedback:
In the classifieds the 'Edit' function dies after a while and that's a problem because of course we want to be able to update our ads in, for instance, the case where buyers have asked questions not addressed in the listing.

Also, we need to be able to delete our ads when the goods are sold, or scrub the original text and put 'Sold' in place so that buyers don't think the item has mysteriously vanished. It's a courtesy to those with an interest.

Finally, how does one 'Bold' a listing's title text, I see some ads that are but damned if I can see how it was done.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 28, 2017)

I know the answer to one of those questions. The bold listing title is a way to alert you if you have opened that link or not. After you click on the link it will no longer apear in bold.


----------



## Janger (Oct 28, 2017)

Edit link dies? I’ve never seen that. How did that happen? Shouldn’t ... I’ve done a bunch of ad editing recently - I didn’t see that problem. Not saying it didn’t Bill just can’t reproduce it.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 30, 2017)

Bill Perkins said:


> In the classifieds the 'Edit' function dies after a while and that's a problem because of course we want to be able to update our ads in, for instance, the case where buyers have asked questions not addressed in the listing.
> Also, we need to be able to delete our ads when the goods are sold, or scrub the original text and put 'Sold' in place so that buyers don't think the item has mysteriously vanished. It's a courtesy to those with an interest.





Janger said:


> Edit link dies? I’ve never seen that. How did that happen? Shouldn’t ... I’ve done a bunch of ad editing recently - I didn’t see that problem. Not saying it didn’t Bill just can’t reproduce it.



Both of those have to do with this:

http://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/account/upgrades

*Current Premium Member benefits:*

Access to the premium members only forums. Included here is a "Lend a Tool" Tool Library where premium members make available their equipment to each other.
Your contributions really do help to keep this forum alive to be a resource for all.
Highlight your contribution with a premium member badge under avatar
Include images in signature
Include links in signature
Include lists in signature
No limits on signatures. (Number of links, etc.)
Delete full threads that you created
Edit full thread titles after 4 hours have passed
Edit posts after 4 hours have passed
Delete posts after 4 hours have passed
Delete your profile posts
Edit your profile posts
Add up to 5 participants to a conversation to help with group projects
Upload attachments to conversations for group project file sharing
Will have to put some thought towards the classifieds section.
--> I've never been a fan of allowing deletion of content, as it breaks the conversation for future viewers, makes all subsequent replies potentially invalid / nonsensical, but in this context it does make more sense.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 30, 2017)

I've added some SOLD text to your ads now, while I mull this over. Please check and confirm I got that all correct. Thanks!

JW


----------

